# Biggest Largie



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I would like to hear what your largest largemouth bass was, and what it was taken on. kind of a census. Im from michigan and i pulled a 25 incher right up to the boat only to have it snap, and the largest one i've gotten in was about 20 - 21 inches. both were taken on a leech pattern.
Lets hear yours


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I caught a 10lbs. 3 oz. largemouth in my grandmothers pond about 3 miles from Lake Murray, South Carolina on a zebco, a bobber, and an angle worm :lol: :lol: :lol: I also caught a 7 lbs fish on Murray with a carolina rig.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I caught a 6 1/2 lb. largemouth in the kids pond at the fish hatchery north of valley city. It must have been 9 or 10 years ago. I caught it on an orange mepps spinner.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

11lb 7 oz Crawfish Lake O'Neil Camp Pendleton Ca

A few that were over 10 taken in Cali lakes.
Worms in Pumpkinseed with Chartreuse tails, Zara Spook, Banjo Minnow (believe it or not) and a couple on shiners.

Would trade them all for a 8lb 10 oz ND largemouth.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Stevepike - was that a Florida strain?

Those fish have gotten huge, and the preview from F&S for this year is that they think the record will be caught from the Florida Strain LMB transplanted in those Cali lakes years ago.

I just got into Largies, and my biggest is 18 inches. I don't keep em or weigh em (as you all know by now from my post on FBO) I just photo and release. I'd guess it at 3 pounds.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well, i was more worried with inches. here in michigan the fish dont get fat like down south, just long. i guess you could consider that 25 incher that i caught though something like an 11 pounder if it was a south fish. now all i need is a conversion factor...


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey MT, heres the bass weight calculator http://www.fishingwithrolandmartin.com/ ... ulator.htm

As for me, my biggest largemouth is 6.8 lbs that I caught last year on a jig N pig. It was 21 1/4 inches. I also caught a 5.12 last year on a carolina rig that was 20 inches.

Looking for the record this year   !!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I am pretty sure they were Florida Strain. I was lucky enough to fish some of the great bass lakes in Cali (one of the few things it is good for  )

Dixon, Poway, Clearwater, O'Neil, Canals in Southern Cali, etc. etc.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, those California lakes and canal systems sure crank out some big fish. That 20-pound plus fish by Dickerson last year came out of Lake Castaic, you ever fish there, I think it is in San Diego county?

Good multi-page spread on big bass in this month's F&S magazine.


----------

